
DevChix - pius
http://www.devchix.com/about/
======
imsteve
What exactly is the point?

~~~
pius
They've got a pretty solid technical blog, which is how I discovered it. For
example, here's a primer on using Ragel State Machines with Ruby as the target
language:

[http://www.devchix.com/2008/01/13/a-hello-world-for-ruby-
on-...](http://www.devchix.com/2008/01/13/a-hello-world-for-ruby-on-ragel-60/)

------
PStamatiou
Georgia Tech Alum++

